# Help needed at becks lake! stranded after I hit my lower unit on a stump!



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

I hit a stump in the river and broke my lower unit. Iâ€™m headed to becks lake on the trolling motor, if anyone could help me get to quintette to get my truck I would really appreciate it thanks!!


----------



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

Help on the way thanks!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you aint getting stuck fer a while... Good luck getting your sled back in commission!


----------



## Breamkiller (Aug 14, 2018)

I would like to thank everyone who called and came to help me! Hopefully I can return the favor one day. This forum is really made up of a great group of people! I hit a snag running on plane in the middle of the river. It was probably 15 ft deep. I never saw it. I don't have the exact coordinates but be careful if you are running anywhere close to this stretch of river 30.628327, -87.239044


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad your ok and didnt have to spend the night. Been there, done that!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you were in the main river, I can probably guess where ya hit it... There are a few turns in that river that have huge submerged trees.... I've hit em before but never jacked up anything.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

there is usually a clear plastic bottle tied to that thing.


----------

